# Counseling in Chapel Hill



## 2asdf2

I am interested in hearing opinions and experiences with counseling in Chapel Hill.


----------



## 2asdf2

2asdf2 said:


> I am interested in hearing opinions and experiences with counseling in Chapel Hill.


Bump


----------



## 2asdf2

Bump2


----------



## 2asdf2

Bump 3


----------



## bobby5

How did your counselling go? I have been trying to get back with my ex and two sons for the past six months. She said she doesnt fancy me anymore. We spent a lot of tie together lately and got on wll and she said she would like if it worked as single parent life is tough and the boys love me. She just doesnt fancy me any more. We eventually agreed to MC and it was a disaster. On the first and only visit the MC asked us if we were both fully comitted. I said yes and she (honestly) said no. When the session was coming to a close the MC said we werent ready for counselling. That was it. Shes off the hook after 6 months of me doing everythng right to win my family back. Im sick and now its kinda been confirmed bny an expert she was right and if i said the counselor was wrong it would be just typical me not accepting reality. Im just being a good dad now as its a rough time of the year to start it all over again wioth christmas coming and we have kids. Im so down but im coping on the ouitside.


----------



## 2asdf2

My counseling did not go well.


----------



## PieceOfSky

2asdf2 said:


> My counseling did not go well.


How so?

I'm not in chapel hill, rather the Midwest.

I just started giving IC another try. Probably my 4th attempt. I am ver pleased so far.

I think the difference this time is:

1) information about providers
This time, I stumbled across psychologytoday.com's provider directory. Revealed many more choices than I had found before, and the bio's etc. were quite helpful.

2) included masters-level counselors; don't know why I gravitated towards Phd's before

3) this therapist rapidly got to the"therapy part", with guided visualization.... Previous counselors and I never got past biography and status reports it seemed.


Don't give up. There is competent help, IMHO. It's just hard to find a good match.


----------

